# Madara Uchiha vs Goku



## UsoppIsYaDad (Mar 19, 2010)

Fight to the death, Goku power is when he is at the end of Dbz. Madara power is at were it is in the manga.

Loacation is in a massive open field.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wrong section since the Joke battle section is that way --->.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 19, 2010)

wtf is this shit?


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 19, 2010)

Spite thread is spite. I sense a shitstorm coming


----------



## Shagari (Mar 19, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Spite thread is spite. I sense a shitstorm coming


From where or whom?


----------



## UsoppIsYaDad (Mar 19, 2010)

this is in the wrong section ? then were the hell i put it ?


----------



## Kurou (Mar 19, 2010)

why don't you shove it up your ass?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Mar 19, 2010)

Shagari said:


> From where or whom?



You meant for this to be a joke correct? Joke Battledome is that way ------>


----------



## UsoppIsYaDad (Mar 19, 2010)

go die in a corner you scum


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Mar 19, 2010)

UsoppIsYaDad said:


> this is in the wrong section ? then were the hell i put it ?



See my above post.


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 19, 2010)

UsoppIsYaDad said:


> go die in a corner you scum


You're an idiot. Goku blows up the planet. GG Madara.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Mar 19, 2010)

Goku powers up, and Madara dies. Besides we still don't know too much on him yet the last time check, and Mandara is not even going to get past the 22nd WT.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 19, 2010)

RikodouGai said:


> You're an idiot. Goku blows up the planet. GG Madara.



this even if madara can not be hit he needs air to breeth


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 19, 2010)

Shagari said:


> From where or whom?



Well, I have heard T-Pein is back, so...yeah.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 19, 2010)

UsoppIsYaDad said:


> go die in a corner you scum



that's what your mother said when you were born.


----------



## RandomLurker (Mar 19, 2010)

Wut? What is this recent flood with pointless rape threads? 
If it wouldn't be so ridiculous that it's funny I would cry


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 19, 2010)

Can we get this closed before a huge flamewar starts? It is obvious who wins this shit.


----------



## hammer (Mar 19, 2010)

UsoppIsYaDad said:


> go die in a corner you scum



kamenrider.jpg


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 19, 2010)

Rape Thread is Rape Thread


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 19, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> Rape Thread is Rape Thread



YOUR SIG

YOUR FUCKING SIG

FUCKING TEASE


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 19, 2010)

UsoppIsYaDad said:


> Fight to the death, Goku power is when he is at the end of Dbz. Madara power is at were it is in the manga.
> 
> Loacation is in a massive open field.



My God...What made you even think Madara stood a chance here.


----------



## Shagari (Mar 19, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> My God...What made you even think Madara stood a chance here.



I guess he or she was just doing it for the lolz or is just a delusional Naruto fan.


----------



## Judas (Mar 19, 2010)

Blatant spite, blate ignorance, or blatant fanboyism would cause you to make this kind of match-up.


----------



## Shagari (Mar 19, 2010)

AeroBlitz1316 said:


> Blatant spite, blate ignorance, or blatant fanboyism would cause you to make this kind of match-up.



Pretty much. I don't know how many times it has already been proven that Goku in DBZ from almost any arc stomps the shit out of Narutoverse.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 19, 2010)

Shagari said:


> I guess he or she was just doing it for the lolz or is just a delusional Naruto fan.



He is new so we could assume he knows no better?

+1


----------



## Kurou (Mar 19, 2010)

stop bumping this eyesore.


----------



## Koma (Mar 19, 2010)

And I thought the "Captain Ginyu vs Ino" thread was bad


----------



## Lord Stark (Mar 19, 2010)

UsoppIsYaDad said:


> go die in a corner you scum



You seem to have hit a chord


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 19, 2010)

The title made me throw up.


----------



## RandomLurker (Mar 19, 2010)

waka0793 said:


> The title made me throw up.



The Outskirts Battledome: Now with 25% more rape.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 19, 2010)

*Insert Follow up Obligatory Comment Here*


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 19, 2010)

You know, I think my idiotic spite thread with Kizaru vs. Pein actually inspired half the people here. Hell, Id made a spite thread right after trashing it.

Spite threads are only funny when they aren't this typical.


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 19, 2010)

*insert comment doubting OP's sanity*

*Proceeds to neg*


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 19, 2010)

A single neg by me=2 bars of red.

Nice.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 19, 2010)

How did OP get in the green!?!?


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 19, 2010)

waka0793 said:


> How did OP get in the green!?!?



A pity rep?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 19, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> A single neg by me=2 bars of red.
> 
> Nice.





**


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 19, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> A pity rep?



I would give a noob a pity rep for doing something like, necroing a thread. But this is to much.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 19, 2010)

This is hilarious. true story.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 19, 2010)

OP, if you thought Madara's intangibility would save him, you're wrong. He is still far slower than Goku, and the moment he tries to attack, he'll get his head knocked off.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 19, 2010)

UsoppisYahBitch went offline to cry.


----------



## Knight (Mar 19, 2010)

Goku rips Madara Uchiha's spine out.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 19, 2010)

Knight said:


> Goku rips Madara Uchiha's spine out.



You make it sound as if goku has to move.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 19, 2010)

Madara teleports Goku away.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 19, 2010)

BAD BD said:


> Madara teleports Goku away.



Is this before or after Goku takes his head off with a punch?


----------



## Yoshikage Kira (Mar 19, 2010)

10charz


----------



## hammer (Mar 19, 2010)

cool my neg made him lose 4 squares


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 19, 2010)

BAD BD said:


> After                 .



So Madara will be dead when he does this....right


----------

